# OEM Parts for sale



## davido (Aug 23, 2004)

Thought you might like to look here. http://oem-surplus.com/nwp/ 
they have truck loads of oem parts.

P.S.
anyone got a 720 or a 620 for sale. I'm in Oklahoma I need a pickup.

thanks
david


----------

